# [A] Gemeinsamer Neuanfang



## sorae87 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo lieber Leser, Leserin!

&#8222;Gemeinsam etwas Neues erleben...&#8220; 
In diesem Sinne, wollte ich einen Aufruf starten, um genau Dich zu finden!  

*> Vorwort*
Du kommst nach einer Auszeit wieder und es fällt Dir schwer wieder auf den fahrenden Zug aufzuspringen? Es hat vielleicht auch ein paar Änderungen in Deinem Leben gegeben und du bist nun etwas ruhiger geworden was das Spiel betrifft? Dir ist langweilig geworden... Grund? Immer dieselben quengelnden Leute im Chat. In der Gilde ist auch kaum einer Online und nie genug um etwas zu unternehmen. Deine Rolle/Klasse konntest Du bisher nicht wirklich genießen, denn es werden viel zu hohe Anforderungen an Deinen Charakter gestellt, um etwas erleben zu dürfen?

Wie schon der Titel oben verrät, sind wir auf der Suche nach Dir. Wir suchen Dich für einen Neuanfang,  in einer neuen Gilde. Eine Gilde die nicht nur aus Itemisierung besteht, sondern wo wir uns gegenseitig schätzen und man zuerst nach seinem Namen fragt wird, anstatt seinem &#8222;Item Level&#8220;. Kurz gesagt: &#8222;Wir sind eine Gilde mit Herz, Charme und Verstand&#8220; Leider ging dies bisher mit jeder Erweiterung ein bisschen mehr in World of Warcraft verloren.


*> Ziele*
Das Ziel unserer Gilde ist es möglichst lange zu Spaß zu haben und auftretende Krisen zu überstehen, da trägt jeder Einzelne dazu bei. World of Warcraft ist ein stark Raid Content abhängiges Spiel, deshalb wird unsere Gilde einen hohen Raid Anteil besitzen (2-3Tage). Wir wollen als Gruppe regelmäßig ambitioniert raiden, aber auch davon unabhängig unseren Spaß haben. Dies könnte mal einen PvP Abend einschließen oder einfach ein Ingame Event ( zb Retro-Raid / Schnitzeljagt)? Die Zeit wird es zeigen und die Möglichkeiten sind vielseitig. Deshalb denke ich das &#8222;Erlebnis-Gilde&#8220; passt, da wir ambitioniert unseren Content und somit unseren Spaß gestalten.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist der Ruf der Gilde. Mit einem guten Ruf, hat man viele Möglichkeiten und schafft ein gewisses Vertrauen, sei es beim Handeln oder bei der allgemeinen Kommunikation. Das sollte Intern und Außerhalb harmonieren.


*> Struktur*
Dies soll keine Massengilde werden, deshalb wollen wir möglichst ~25 aktive Spieler haben. Das bedeutet, dass ungefähr ~40 Spieler ihren Platz finden werden. Es soll niemand in der Gilde &#8222;untergehen&#8220; oder sich &#8222;überflüssig&#8220; fühlen. 

Die Gildenleitung besteht aus dem Gildenleiter und je nach Größe aus zwei bis drei Veteranen. Entscheidungen kann man nicht immer alleine treffen und eine andere Ansicht der Dinge gibt auch mehr Sicherheit.  Jeder Spieler in unseren Reihen, wird auch innerhalb der Gilde als vollwertiges Mitglied geführt und erhält den entsprechenden Rang. Neuankömmlinge die sich noch innerhalb der Gilde einleben, werden einen &#8222;Bewerber&#8220; Rang erhalten. Egal ob Leiter oder Mitglied, jede Stimme hat dieselbe Gewichtung.


*> Erwartungen*
Um ein solches Gilden-Klima zu schaffen, müssen ein paar Kriterien auf Dich zutreffen, um die Harmonie einfacher ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot, egal ob jung oder alt, ob groß oder klein, jeder muss seinen Teil dazu beitragen. Manche Menschen sind mit 18 Jahren schon weit im Kopf, hingegen gibt es auch 30 Jährige die ihr &#8222;pubertäres&#8220; Dasein im Alter nicht verloren haben. Geistige Reife ist wichtiger als jedes Alter auf dem Papier, dennoch setzen wir mindestens ein Alter von 18 Jahren voraus. 

Es gehört aber auch noch viel mehr dazu, zum Beispiel das Verhalten. Freundlichkeit und Humor gehören genauso dazu, wie ein offenes Ohr und eine helfende Hand. Ein respektvoller Umgang und Kritikfähigkeit sollten vorhanden sein. Niemand auf dieser Welt ist perfekt und wir können das nur anstreben, indem wir aus Fehlern lernen. Lügen, Anprangerungen, Beleidigungen und &#8222;Item Geilheit&#8220; finden innerhalb unserer Gilde keinen Platz. Solche Personen werden mit starker Hand sofort der Gilde verwiesen.


*> Fakten / Informationen*
Wir haben uns recht schnell geeinigt, wie wir unsere Ziele erreichen wollen. Nach einer ersten Prognose haben wir uns wie folgt entschieden:



> Fraktion: Allianz
> Server: PvE (Der Server wird vor dem Start bekannt gegeben)
> Start: 1. / 2. Juli 2011



Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt derzeit bei 25+ Jahren. Wir sind berufstätig und/oder haben Familie. Deshalb legen wir darauf auch unsere Zeiten aus, was am frühen Abend (19/20Uhr) sein wird. Du hast noch immer die Möglichkeit, Dich einzubringen. Diverse Themen werden noch in unserem Planungsforum besprochen.

*"Ich habe aber noch Fragen!"* Du kannst uns/mich natürlich jederzeit mit Deinem Anliegen ansprechen. Es ist verständlich, dass nicht alles geklärt werden kann. In unserem Forum findest Du Kontaktmöglichkeiten oder entsprechende Rubriken.



> Forum: http://neuanfang.forumprofi.de/



Es ist schwierig, viele Informationen in einen &#8222;kurzen&#8220; Text zu packen. Deshalb entschuldigt diese Mauer an Text. 
Danke fürs Lesen und vielleicht hört man bald voneinander.

Wir wünschen Dir noch einen angenehmen Tag!
Gruß Benny


----------



## slavlee (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

die Resonanz zum Projekt nimmt täglich zu. Wir wollen vorraussichtlich dieses Wochenende durchstarten. Den Server haben wir bisher noch nicht entschieden, jedoch wird dies wohl zum Wochenende entschieden sein. Falls ihr von Anfang an dabei sein und mitgestalten wollt, dann meldet euch hier oder bei uns im Forum (siehe oben).


----------



## slavlee (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Community,

das Wochenende nähert sich und hier mal ein kleines Update. Bisher haben sich schon zahlreiche Interessenten bei uns im Forum eingefunden (26 Benutzer). Es wird aktiv disktutiert und versucht Vorschläge für die gemeinsame Zukunft zu machen. Unser Leader Benny kommt glaub auch schon ein wenig ins schwitzen bei der Bearbeitung 

Also, wir suchen dennoch noch weitere Interessenten unserer kommenden Gemeinschaft. Wer Interesse hat und von Anfang an dabei sein möchte, der sollte sich vor dem Wochenende melden.

Liebe Grüße

slavlee


----------



## slavlee (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,

der gestrige Start war ein voller Erfolg. Es haben sich über 20 Leute bereits nur für den Start gefunden bis tief in die Nacht gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir spielen auf dem Server Alleria und die Gilde heisst: Intesa.

Gildenleitung im Spiel: Vynce oder ezilia.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Intesa.


----------

